# Neebie TT owner



## Leebis (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi
Got my 1st TT in August and am still loving driving it!!! Black 225 with grey leather
Joining this site was probably a mistake......  AS all i want to do now is mod the damm thing to bits!!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome this should be your first mod join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Leebis (Mar 11, 2009)

Cheers! yip it will be!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Leebis (Mar 11, 2009)

Cheers lads!

Wallsend, you not get on skunkers now?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## davelindon (Mar 22, 2009)

I know what you mean about the smile. We have an 03 Audi TT 3.2 Auto DSG Quattro and a 1.8 Audi TT 225bhp Quattro. Love them both just as much  Avoided any temptation to modify. Yet!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Leebis said:


> Cheers lads!
> 
> Wallsend, you not get on skunkers now?


Not me I'm afraid , must be someone else.


----------

